# New (kinda) rims...



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Just got some 16" Enkei RS-5's. bought them today. So long SE-R stocks.










PS - NO it's not lowered, YET. That's next weekend. Damn springs have been sitting in my garage for the last 6 months. Ain't it great being lazy.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Bro... your car and the rims look sweet as hell . Once you get it lowered, that'll definately set it off :thumbup:. Great job.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice car...did your buddies paint your brake calipers when you were sleeping?  j/k man.


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

talk to me if your looking to get rid of your stocks.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Nice car...did your buddies paint your brake calipers when you were sleeping?  j/k man. *


LOL! Yeah, what is the deal with the pink calipers?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Supposed to be a nice deep PURPLE, but obviously the company is a little color blind. Goin' BLACK next chance I get.


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Car looks good, "stealthy" I likes.


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

You are missing one thing, a nice tint job, 15% or less


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i liked ur ride better w/ the Se-R stocks


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

ny-capo said:


> *You are missing one thing, a nice tint job, 15% or less *


 UH..YEAH?! Too bad it's against the law in Illinois. You can only do the rear and side REAR windows here.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

They look good, man. Get them springs on there!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> *They look good, man. Get them springs on there!  *


 Ya know...we need to get together and see exactly HOW similar our cars look.


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

those rims look oddly familiar...hmm
















o yeh i got those on my 200..haha..but yeh they r very good rims and i like them alot...survived plenty of bumps & potholes in nyc thus far and look sweet from the outside when ur cruising by.. wut springs did u get? i got the prokits sitting on agx's... don't like how the rear looks lower than the front, but it handles better than stock and makes the car look less hiked up. i think in a few yrs ill swap them out for the tein ss..

o yeh, any tint on the driver/front passenger side window is illegal here in nj too, but it sure helps keeping the cabin cool and concealing who's inside ... i only got pulled over once in 2 yrs for the tint up front in addition to a few eyeing me down. if u do decide to tint the front, try to get a suction-cup pba/fop shield to avoid tickets.. or, u can always use the "roll-down the windows when u see a cop" strategy... i dont do the latter nemore. 

newayz, very nice car.. drop it as soon as u can and post some after-pics


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

nissan_dude said:


> *
> o yeh, any tint on the driver/front passenger side window is illegal here in nj too, but it sure helps keeping the cabin cool and concealing who's inside ... i only got pulled over once in 2 yrs for the tint up front in addition to a few eyeing me down. if u do decide to tint the front, try to get a suction-cup pba/fop shield to avoid tickets.. or, u can always use the "roll-down the windows when u see a cop" strategy... i dont do the latter nemore.
> 
> newayz, very nice car.. drop it as soon as u can and post some after-pics *


Had it dropped. Back to stock. Back to Dropped. Back to stock. Soon back to dropped. Just can't make up my mind on the suspension. I think my Back is more of the issue on the suspension than the looks. SUCKS GETTIN' OLD.

Oh yeah and as for the tinting. I was in a local forest preserve here in the Chicago burbs, both windows down. Back windows tinted....driving 5 mph UNDER the limit (limit was 15) when a cop pulled me over and had me roll my window up. 

HA....prick....no side tints. He wasn't too pleased...no ticket!! Just went back to eating his Krispy Kreme! Believe me, when it's dropped (AGAIN)....you'll see.

I really thought my car was getting to be an original. DAMN!!


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

sweet ride man, how much were those rims if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

SE-R Rims Trade plus $300


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

damn! and i thought cops were dicks over here!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

And now lowered!!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh yeah....and for those of you who LOVED my "pink/purple" brakes......nah....painted them...


----------

